

Ask HN : sites down due to AMAZON EC2 - niktrix

List the sites which are down due to<p>foursquare.com
quaora.com
http://www.mobypicture.com/
http://hootsuite.com/
======
terio
Mine was very slow, but it is performing just fine now:
<http://www.spottiness.com>

------
korussian
<http://about.me> ???

------
A1kmm
<http://www.reddit.com/>

~~~
revorad
works fine for me in the UK.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Hasn't worked for me all day so far. Also in the UK.

